# Headlights Wont Turn Off even when car is off



## gatez (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok i have a 1995 nissan maxima and when i turn off car the high beams stay on and will not turn off i removed the bulbs and now the battery is dead 

any idea on what would cause this?


----------



## 87z24shortbed (Feb 18, 2009)

well on a ford thay have a drl switch daytime running light switch, they kept flashing and stayed on after a few days, i pulled the drl fuse maybe same for you?


----------



## gatez (Feb 24, 2009)

I am not even shure where the drl fuse is. I pulled the two fuses for the front headlights so there off now when i put the fuses back in the lights are stil stuck on.


----------



## 87z24shortbed (Feb 18, 2009)

the drl fuse you will have to talk to the dealer to find out about, the drl switch is to have the lights on when key is in switch, if you can find it pull the fuse and leave it out and the head lights will work norm.


----------



## Goodspeed91 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Headlights*

Nissan never made daytime running lights for this vehicle. Its possible that your switch knob on the side is broken and the control switch behind the actual platic is stuck on the on position, but your saying your high beams are on. The little piece of plastic that is postioned to pull your high beams off might be broken as well. If i were you id check a local junkyard for something simple like that.:idhitit:


----------

